# Вопросы-ответы > Кришна для начинающих >  Что становиться с самоубийцей?

## Владимир14

Здравствуйте, а что становиться с самоубийцей, после того, как пройдёт срок его заключения в тонком теле?

----------


## Ямуначарья дас

Харе Кришна, Владимир!

Самоубийство является грехом. Шримад Бхагаватам 10.1.48

“Пока человек обладает разумом и физической силой, он должен пытаться избежать смерти. Таков долг каждого воплощенного человека. Но если смерть неизбежна вопреки всем его усилиям, человек, встречающий смерть, не совершает оскорблений.”

Из книги «Взрыв Харе Кришна»:

- Шекспир часто писал о приведениях, - говорит Стрйадхиша. - Существуют ли они на самом деле?
     "Да, и они всегда причиняют беспокойства, - говорит Свамджи, с такой уверенностью, что я ожидаю, что сейчас увижу, как одно из них пролетит мимо. - Люди, которые совершают самоубийство, становятся привидениями. Это очень ужасное состояние. "Развополощенное". Они часто ищут себе тела, чтобы поселиться в них, и иногда они завладевают телами пьяниц. И пьяницы тоже иногда становятся приведениями. Это отвратительное состояние, потому что привидениям хочется иметь тело.


Самоубийцы находятся в тонком теле, страдая от невозможности удовлетворять свои желания.

Спасибо Вам за Ваш вопрос, буду рад новым вопросам.

----------

